# HTC Rhyme Stock Recovery



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

I was playing with the Rhyme and forgot to pull the stock img. Flashed the Chinese cwm build and it doesn't work on VZW phones. Does anyone have a stock recovery.img they could post? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## RobT (May 28, 2012)

I fell for that unofficial Chinese ClockworkMod build, too. 

This is from my Verizon Wireless HTC Rhyme, model number ADR6330VW: htc_rhyme_vzw_stock_recovery_mmcblk0p21.img

I hope that helps!


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

Have the phone to my gf. Going to try it out when I can travel again. Thanks.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## RobT (May 28, 2012)

I actually ported CWM myself last weekend! I am super pleased with myself, to be honest. 

ADB, Nandroid backup/restore, mounting, update from ZIP, everything seems to be working perfectly for me, if you want to give it a shot.

Unofficial ClockworkMod port for HTC Rhyme (Verizon Wireless, ADR6330VW): htc_rhyme_vzw_unofficial_clockworkmod_recovery_v5.0.2.8.img


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

We you able to flash root and make it stick? I tried all of the different zerg and root tactics on it for 2 days and didn't even get temp.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## RobT (May 28, 2012)

I was actually planning on posting a detailed info thread later this week, since I've been keeping notes of my experience anyway. I'll try to at least post the relevent parts for you tonight in case you need further guidance. For now though, in case something comes up and I don't get to it, here's a quick run down:

If you haven't already, you must to unlock the bootloader through the HTCDev (http://htcdev.com) site. This unlocks the NAND for boot, system, and recovery.

After that, you can use fastboot to flash the CWM recovery I just posted, boot to recovery, mount /system, then install su and Superuser.apk (http://androidsu.com) manually through ADB (all while in recovery).

If the CWM image I posted doesn't work for you, I originally used the TacoRoot exploit (it's pretty straightforward, but a bit messy):

https://github.com/CunningLogic/TacoRoot
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13713-tacoroot-htc-universal-root-exploit-12-30-2011/


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

Have it unlocked. Did that first. I'll try flashing the image when I get the chance. Had an issue d/ling from the link. Well try again later.

Edit: Got it. Will report back. Probably going to be a while. Hopefully this gets things started on the phone. Someone needs to get a leak of ICS for it.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## i.almatary (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice, It is worked properly but I could not find any custom rom to flash then I flashed another rom by mistake and now my device is rebooting all time and I need the stock rom in order to get it back.

Please to help


----------



## pet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello, I say you sorry for my bad english... In this days I changed on my HTC LEGEND to Cyanogen mod 7.2.0 from the 7.0 but now i find some problem with Google play... it doesn't work and go in crask.
It ask me an account gmail and when I answer YES, it crask ( but only thi app). Could you give me an help please!? Thank so much for your attention, Carmine


----------

